# Here is simple box jig I have not seen before



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Here is the link. Adjustable Finger Joint Jig - by horky @ LumberJocks.com ~ woodworking community


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm sure there are simpler ones than that, for instance, this 1/4" and 1/2" one.


----------



## BTimmer (Feb 7, 2015)

I've used Harry's method many times. Simple and elegant.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

*Wood smith TV show had this jig and a tenning jig*



roofner said:


> Here is the link. Adjustable Finger Joint Jig - by horky @ LumberJocks.com ~ woodworking community


This jig was on the wood smith show this weekend .


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

I think someone overthunk the problem.


----------



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

Does anyone have a copy of plans for the Jig?


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

There on the wood smith web site. Looks fairly simple jig just they leave it to your imagination on spacing. This came from season 12 of wood smith tv show episode 7 which was on here Sunday. I recorded the show. They just demonstrated the jigs.


----------

